# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Paket nach Tak

## SAMI

Habe vor einer Woche ein DHL Paket  (ca 20 kg - 91€) nach TAK  Thailand gesendet. 

Sage und schreibe - es ist vorgestern schon angekommen.   

Nix mit Hochwasserverspätung und so.

----------


## SAMI

möchte noch ergänzen das eine Paketsendung auch am  Internethandy verfolgt werden kann.    Zügige Bearbeitung und dazu noch Versichert.

----------


## chauat

Meine Letzte Paketsendung mit DHL war zu der Zeit wo es mit den Krawallen der Roten in BKK anfing. Sendete 2 Pakete zur gleichen zeit, eins kam ca. nach 4 Wochen das andere 1 Woche später. Bei der Paket Verfolgung wurde immer gesagt liegt in BKK. 
Noch ein kleiner Tipp, wenn man nicht gerade den Postmann kennt sollte man die Adresse auch in Thai draufschreiben. Hatte ich damals nicht getan, aber zum glück rief er bei uns an ob das Paket für uns sein könne. English Lesen war bei ihm nicht, er hätte es als nicht zustellbar zurück geschickt!

Gruß
Martin    ::

----------


## Enrico

Auch ich kann bestätigen das alles normal weiter geht. Am 19.10.2011 1okg box in bkk abholen lassen, am 20.10.2011 wars beim FedEx Umschlagplatz in Köln. Hätte der Zoll nicht unbedingt auch mal schauen wollen und die Papiere falsch gelesen, hätte ich es am 21.10. gehabt. Aber so bekam ich es erst im November, kurz bevor es zurück gegangen wäre. Aber so gabs wieder Gutscheine   ::

----------

